# Reo bebuild & juice where it shouldn't be - diagnostics



## Alex (2/12/14)




----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Thanks Alex, think someone did post this one as I have it in the Reo Basics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks Alex, think someone did post this one as I have it in the Reo Basics.



Yeah I figured it might be here already, hell he was funny in this. 'For me every thing's hard, that's one of the things my wife likes about me'

Reactions: Like 1


----------

